# Eclipse-Toolbar zerschossen



## TRaeger (13. Feb 2017)

Hallo, 
ein etwas seltsames Problem: 
Ich entwickle hier unter Linux (KUbuntu 14.04) ein etwas größeres Programmpaket (im Team, die anderen haben das Problem nicht). Eclipse ganz neu aus dem Tar-Ball von der eclipse-Seite lokal im Homeverzeichnis installiert (Neon.2 release 4.6.2), also auch kein Rechteproblem. 
Bei Erstellen eines neuen Workspace ist die Toolbar ok, sobald ich das Projekt am Stück importiere, sind 90% der Toolbar weg. Beim Einzelimport der Teilprojekte bleibt die Toolbar korrekt, bis ich (bei vollständig durchgeführten Import) Eclipse neu starte, danach wieder dasselbe Bild (90% fehlen).
Beim Versuch, die Toolbar wieder über Window/Perspective/Customize Perspective anzupassen führt zu einem StackOverflow mit anschließend angeratenem Neustart von Eclipse (der Dialog wird gar nicht erst geöffnet)
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran dieses Verhalten liegen könnte bzw. wie man es abstellen kann? So auf die Dauer ist Arbeiten ohne Toolbar doch ein wenig lästig. 
Für alle Antworten schon einmal mein Dank im voraus.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tilman (Räger)


----------



## TRaeger (13. Feb 2017)

Noch eine Ergänzung: 
Wenn ich im Workspace-Verzeichnis die Datei .metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.e4.workbench/workbench.xmi lösche, ist meine Toolbar wieder korrekt vorhanden. Offensichtlich wird diese Datei dann jedoch beim Schließen von Eclipse mit Standarddaten wieder angelegt - und damit ist beim nächsten Öffnen die Toolbar wieder nahzu leer. Löschen der einzelnen Items führte (zumindest an der Stelle, an der ich es probiert habe) 
leider nicht zu Erfolg - anscheinend muss man nicht die Items löschen, sondern Eclipse sagen, das er diese Items anzeigen anstelle verstecken soll. Leider habe ich bisher die korrekte Syntax hierzu nicht gefunden - und es fehlt mir auch an Zeit da jetzt ewig weiterzuprobieren. 

Gruss
Tilman (Räger)


----------



## dzim (14. Feb 2017)

Mit dem Löschen der Datei setzt du es quasi mit der Dampfhammer-Methode zurück. Es geht vielleicht auch über View > Perspective > Reset Perspective (oder Customize Perspective). Und wenn es klappt: Speichere dir das Layout irgendwohin (Save Perspective).
Funktioniert das für dich?


----------



## TRaeger (15. Feb 2017)

leider nein. Reset perspective hat überhaupt keine Reaktion zur Folge, bei Customize Perspective schmiert Eclipse mit einer StackOverflow-Exception ab (bzw. der Dialog wird nicht geöffnet, statt dessen kommt eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung und die Aufforderung Eclipse neu zu starten. Man kann zwar weiterarbeiten ohne sichtbare Ausfälle, aber was unter der Haube passiert, weiß man natürlich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war das einzige, was bisher geholfen hat, eben diese 'Dampfhammer'-Methode. 

Gruß
Tilman


----------



## TRaeger (15. Feb 2017)

Noch ein Nachtrag: 
Das seltsame an dem Verhalten ist, das Eclipse diese Konfiguration mit nahezu fehlender Toolbar generell beim Beenden des Programms schreibt, obwohl man die ganze Zeit mit vollständiger Toolbar gearbeitet hat, dies, im Gegensatz zu meiner ersten Aussage, anscheinend unabhängig von einem Projekt. Wenn ich einen leeren Workspace neu anlege und Eclipse schließe und neu öffne, habe ich dasselbe Verhalten (Toolbar verstümmelt)
Tilman


----------



## dzim (15. Feb 2017)

Strange - dann vielleicht mal den ganzen .metadata löschen/moven - ist zwar nervig, weil man die Projekte neu importieren muss (und evtl. auch die Git-Repos, etc.), aber wäre ja mal einen Versuch wert...


----------



## TRaeger (15. Feb 2017)

Alles schon x mal probiert - immer das selbe Verhalten :-(
Hinzugekommen ist, das ich seit ich versucht habe, Eclipse völlig neu aufzusetzen keine PMD-Installation (PMD-Plugin) mehr hinbekomme. Ich bekomme es zwar installiert, aber ohne das der entsprechende Menüeintrag generiert wird und vor allem auch ohne Rulesets. Aber das ist dann vielleicht doch eine andere Baustelle. 
Tilman


----------



## dzim (15. Feb 2017)

Hm. Ja. Damit wäre ich dann auch am Ende meiner Ideen angekommen...


----------



## TRaeger (20. Feb 2017)

Noch eine Ergänzung: 

wenn ich die Datei .metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.e4.workbench/workbench.xmi nicht lösche sondern bearbeite indem ich bei diversen Einträgen die Eigenschaft 'toBeRendered' von false auf true setze, habe ich manchmal Erfolg (d.h. die Toolbar wird korrekt angezeigt), manchmal nicht (keine bzw. leere Toolbar). Woran das genau liegt bzw. exakt welche Einträge ich bearbeiten muss und welche nicht, konnte ich bisher nicht herausfinden. Problem ist auch, das Eclipse diese Datei jedes mal neu schreibt und dann häufig die Einträge, die ich auf true gesetzt habe, weg lässt bzw. wieder auf false setzt. Ich muss also entweder eine Kopie der Datei vorrätig halten (wobei dann generell alle anderen Einstellungen, die ich im Laufe der Sitzung vorgenommen habe, verloren gehen) oder jedesmal die Datei z.B. mit sed bearbeiten, wobei ich manchmal eben auch wieder eine zerschossene Toolbar in Kauf nehmen muss - in dem Fall hilft dann nur: ganz löschen. 
Tilman


----------

